# Pflege (Wachs) für "Black Anodized" Rahmen



## sanft (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

was nehmt ihr, was ist zu empfehlen?

gibts evtl ein SuperDuperNanoLotus-mittelchen?  

grüße.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (3. Mai 2010)

sanft schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was nehmt ihr, was ist zu empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Seife und Wasser, der Rest ist raus geschmissenes Geld.

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (3. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht noch etwas Brunox auf einen Lappen und den Rahmen damit abreiben.

Gruß


----------



## drexsack (3. Mai 2010)

So eine ganz natürliche Schlammpackung hat noch nie geschadet


----------



## derAndre (3. Mai 2010)

Einmal ordentlich eingesaut, wird's eh nie wieder richtig sauber.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (3. Mai 2010)

Falls Du dich doch nicht überzeugen lässt, ist die Firma Holmenkol ist Speziallist für deine Frage.

Ansonsten kaufe Dir lieber ein Paar Bremsbeläge für das Geld.  




MMN


----------



## sanft (3. Mai 2010)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Seife und Wasser, der Rest ist raus geschmissenes Geld.
> 
> MMN



ok, erst seife + wasser dann das SuperDuperNanoLotus-mittelchen


----------



## sanft (3. Mai 2010)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Falls Du dich doch nicht überzeugen lässt, ist die Firma Holmenkol ist Speziallist für deine Frage.
> 
> Ansonsten kaufe Dir lieber ein Paar Bremsbeläge für das Geld.
> 
> ...



danke! bei Holmenkol werd ich mich mal umsehen.
bremsbeläge sind neu deswegen hab ich paar euro für mittelchen


----------



## sanft (3. Mai 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> So eine ganz natürliche Schlammpackung hat noch nie geschadet



  jaaa schon, aber manchmal ist es seeehr schlimm.
bisschen pflege dient ja auch der (art-) werterhaltung


----------



## sanft (3. Mai 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Einmal ordentlich eingesaut, wird's eh nie wieder richtig sauber.



stimmt schon!  aber den groben dreck an stellen wo ich ihn nicht mit
dem hammer abklopfen will - da brauch ich SuperLotusNano....


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Mai 2010)

Rahmen mit Brunox oder Balistol Abreiben.

Sieht dann wieder aus wie neu und die Nächste Schlammpackung läßt sich auch Leichter wieder Abwaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (4. Mai 2010)

ein mitarbeiter von mir hat sich mal arbeitsplatten-wachs auf den rahmen geschmiert.
ist n ziemlich dünnfließendes zeug. aber da verfängt sich nur dreck drin.


----------



## derAndre (4. Mai 2010)

sanft schrieb:


> stimmt schon!  aber den groben dreck an stellen wo ich ihn nicht mit
> dem hammer abklopfen will - da brauch ich SuperLotusNano....



Nix Hammer: Wasser! Einmal mit dem Gartenschlauch drüber, direkt nach dem Ritt, noch bevor die Fangopackung gänzlich eingetrocknet ist. Damit geht alles ab was Funktion und Lebensdauer beeinträchtigt. 

Um mal ODB zu zitieren: "Uuuuh, Baby I like raw!"


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. Mai 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Rahmen mit Brunox oder Balistol Abreiben.
> 
> Sieht dann wieder aus wie neu und die Nächste Schlammpackung läßt sich auch Leichter wieder Abwaschen.



Genau so mache ich es auch ,bestes ergebniss


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2010)

he jung's! was ist n das fuer eine diskussion hier? lasst's runter einfach 
gescheit rappeln und der dreck faellt von selbst ab 

fatz,
der den dreck, der nicht selber abfaellt, immer mit dem hochdruckreiniger runterspritzt.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> he jung's! was ist n das fuer eine diskussion hier? lasst's runter einfach
> gescheit rappeln und der dreck faellt von selbst ab
> 
> fatz,
> der den dreck, der nicht selber abfaellt, immer mit dem hochdruckreiniger runterspritzt.



Aber ab und an will man ja das Schmuckstück wieder RICHTIG SAUBER haben.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2010)

----wasser,seife - und mit wd40 abreiben- wenns mal fürs photo ganz clean sein soll !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (4. Mai 2010)

SONAX Hartwax, hab ich eh für mein Auto rumstehen und macht sich auch an all meinen Bikes gut.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## PeterR (4. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> der den dreck, der nicht selber abfaellt, immer mit dem hochdruckreiniger runterspritzt.




...gib's zu, Du willst wieder mal eine Diskussion anfachen 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> ...gib's zu, Du willst wieder mal eine Diskussion anfachen



klar 

aber im ernst: ich mach das mit meinem stereo seit 06. die ersten lager hab ich vor 2 wochen gewechselt....
und weil DIE frage eh kommt: ja ich fahr viel...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (4. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ----wasser,seife - und mit wd40 abreiben- wenns mal fürs photo ganz clean sein soll !!



Ich nehm immer Ballistol statt WD40, dann wird dein Bike so richtig zur Waffe.


----------



## PeterR (4. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> klar




Wenn man's richtig macht auch kein Problem!

(Outen ein> Ich mach's auch  <  Outen aus)

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## sanft (5. Mai 2010)

> fatz,
> der den dreck, der nicht selber abfaellt, immer mit dem hochdruckreiniger runterspritzt.



Hi,
hochdruckreiniger nehm ich nur da wo es nicht schön zu putzen geht.
um die kurbeln rum, um die naben, den steuersatz ...


----------



## sanft (5. Mai 2010)

hartwachs, wd40, ... PAPPERLAPAPP.
ich will was modernes nanotexirgendwas - weltraumerprobt.
so richtig was für angeber.  
ich muß ja auch mal zur bank oder in biergarten damit.

PS. und nen hinterbauständer kauf ich mir auch. hat da noch jmd nen tip?


 gruß.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Mai 2010)

sanft schrieb:


> ...
> PS. und nen hinterbauständer kauf ich mir auch



Ferkel...


----------



## sanft (5. Mai 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ferkel...



neee, ned für mich. für mein bike


----------



## bullfrog (9. Mai 2010)

> hartwachs, wd40, ... PAPPERLAPAPP.
> ich will was modernes nanotexirgendwas - weltraumerprobt.
> so richtig was für angeber.
> ich muß ja auch mal zur bank oder in biergarten damit.



Ich habs gefunden. Man beachte die antibakterielle Wirkung und den Citrusduft. 



> NanoConcept One for all, der Reinigungsschaum mit gleichzeitiger versiegelnder Wirkung ist für den vielseitigen Einsatz geeignet. Er reinigt, versiegelt und konserviert fast alle Oberflächen in nur wenigen Arbeitsschritten. Der One for all schützt die behandelte Oberfläche langfristig gegen Wasser, Schmutz, Fett und Fingerabdrücken. Er hat eine Staub und Schmutz abweisende, sowie *antibakterielle Wirkung*. NanoConcept One for all hat bei der Verarbeitung einen angenehmen *Citrusduft*.
> 
> Anwendungsgebiete:
> 
> ...



gibt es hier

So, die Fahrt in den Biergarten ist gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterR (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst (von mir zumindest  )

Ich reinigen mein Rad mit Gyrolon Auto-Spezial-Reiniger.

Wird hergestellt (oder vertrieben) von W. O. Duesberg GmbH in 46284 Dorsten und von Zeit zu Zeit von Aldi im Autopflege-Set verkauft. Ist eine schwarze Pumpsprayflasche. (Nach all der Werbung könnte die ruhig mal was rüberwachsen lassen  )

Das Zeug ist echt super. Damit hab ich mein altes, weiß gepulvertes AMS (der Herr hab es seelig) wieder absolut sauber bekommen. Einfach pur aufsprühen und abwischen. Echt zu empfehlen.
Bei meinem neuen Stereo hab ich's auch schon getestet. Auch beim Eloxalrahmen absolut toll.
Schlimm ist nur: Ich komm nicht so oft zum fahren. Das Reinigen dauert so lange 

Fröhliches reinigen und nette Grüße

Peter

PS:  ... vor allem das Kettenfett geht ab. So bleibt die Bettdecke sauber...


----------



## Route66 (9. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen,

und immer schön dran denken: ein Bike ist ein Fahrzeug, kein Putzzeug !  

Greez


----------



## sanft (9. Mai 2010)

bullfrog schrieb:


> Ich habs gefunden. Man beachte die antibakterielle Wirkung und den Citrusduft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi bullfrog,

DAS IST ES !!    

...antibakteriell + Citrusduft sind das i-tüpfelchen 
habs natürlich SOFORT bestellt. mein bike bleibt stehen bis ich
es mit dieser genialen lotion gesalbt hab. erst dann gehts wieder 
auf die piste.
ich danke dir  

PS. benutzt du es selber oder hast du für mich tagelang gegoogelt?


----------



## sanft (9. Mai 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst (von mir zumindest  )
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

ok, danke für deinen ernstgemeinten beitrag 
werd mal das aldi prospekt in zukunft studieren.  das von dir empfohlene
nehm ich dann wenn supertechnano leer ist 

ich freu ich auf den citrusduft


----------



## bullfrog (10. Mai 2010)

> PS. benutzt du es selber oder hast du für mich tagelang gegoogelt?



Sowas ist Pflicht für jeden Gewichtsfanatiker. 
Man stelle sich nur mal vor was Schmutz am Bike wiegt. Da dürfen keine Kosten für Hightechprodukte gescheut werden. Jedes Gramm Schmutzersparnis bringt Speed.


----------



## sanft (10. Mai 2010)

bullfrog schrieb:


> Sowas ist Pflicht für jeden Gewichtsfanatiker.
> Man stelle sich nur mal vor was Schmutz am Bike wiegt. Da dürfen keine Kosten für Hightechprodukte gescheut werden. Jedes Gramm Schmutzersparnis bringt Speed.



wie konnte ich diesen aspekt nur übersehn  
recht hast du!  werd in zukunft außer helm + handschuhen nur noch
nackt (auf dem blitzenden bike) und nach citrus duftend fahren.

saubere grüße.


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2010)

*fotos bitte!!!*


----------



## sanft (10. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> *fotos bitte!!!*



reich ich natürlich umgehend nach. muß ja erst auf mein superdupertechtex-
mittelchen warten bevor ich wieder loslege.
vllt kauf ich mir auch nen neuen helm, brauch ja dann einen der zu
meinem neuen "out-fit" passt.

bin selber gespannt auf die fotos, da ich die wahrscheinlich alleine, _in action_, mit selbstauslöser machen werde. hoffe ich erwische den richtigen moment 

*PS*. "_Bike: ein ständig dreckiges cube stereo mit einer..._"
du wirst vor neid erblassen wenn du die bilder meines duftenden, antibakteriellen bikes siehst


----------



## fatz (10. Mai 2010)

sanft schrieb:


> du wirst vor neid erblassen wenn du die bilder meines duftenden, antibakteriellen bikes siehst



glaub ich ned. das dreckig sein ist schliesslich nicht der hauptzweck, sondern das dreckig machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> *fotos bitte!!!*


 





PS: das ist nicht der User sanft, sondern OWL-Flitzer "Ernie"


----------



## sanft (10. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> glaub ich ned. das dreckig sein ist schliesslich nicht der hauptzweck, sondern das dreckig machen..



... und das anschließende reinigen mit highendduweißtschonwas  

und so schließt sich der kreis 

PS. aaaber vllt wirst du doch noch blass vor neid, bedenke:
nackt mit helm + handschuhen


----------



## sanft (10. Mai 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> PS: das ist nicht der User sanft, sondern OWL-Flitzer "Ernie"



danke das du mich nicht in verlegenheit bringst ... noch nicht!


----------



## sanft (13. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> *fotos bitte!!!*



Hi fatz,
im wirtshaus nix los, da denk ich so: geh heim und putz dein bike ...
ging ratzfatz und da mußt ich an dich denken.
vorab mal ein bild, action-fotos kommen noch.


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

sehr schlechte montage


----------



## sanft (13. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> sehr schlechte montage



jaaaa schon, aber für donnerstag reichts. hab auch ned sooo viel zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

sollst ja gar ned montieren


----------



## Zpeed (19. Mai 2010)

Nach dem Wintereinsatz habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mein Rad sauber zu machen. Jetzt scheint es so, dass der Dreck sich in der rauen Oberfläche des anodisierten/eloxierten Rahmens festgesetzt hat, sodass mein Rad nach dem trocknen nicht so richtig sauber aussieht.
Mir wurde jetzt Bremsenreiniger empfohlen, allerdings steht auf der Dose, dass er nicht auf Lacke gesprüht werden sollte.

Ist das Zeug zu aggressiv für meinen Rahmen?


----------



## sanft (19. Mai 2010)

Zpeed schrieb:


> Nach dem Wintereinsatz habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mein Rad sauber zu machen. Jetzt scheint es so, dass der Dreck sich in der rauen Oberfläche des anodisierten/eloxierten Rahmens festgesetzt hat, sodass mein Rad nach dem trocknen nicht so richtig sauber aussieht.
> Mir wurde jetzt Bremsenreiniger empfohlen, allerdings steht auf der Dose, dass er nicht auf Lacke gesprüht werden sollte.
> 
> Ist das Zeug zu aggressiv für meinen Rahmen?



ICH würde bremsenteiniger nicht nehmen. vllt mal mit mit autoshampoo und
ner festen bürste probieren.
_*oder*_
"siehste, vor dem einsauen nanotexsupermittelchen mit citrusduft. dann
setzt sich erst gar nix fest" .


----------



## fatz (19. Mai 2010)

anodisierung ist kein lack. das ist elektrochemisch oxidiertes aluminium, dass durch zugabe weiterer
chemikalien eingefaerbt ist. dem tut bremsenreiniger gar nix. ob das trotzdem das ist was du brauchst
ist was anderes. wuerd's erst mal mit spuelmittel oder sowas probieren.

@sanft: was machen die fotos? oder ist dir etwa zu kalt?


----------



## derAndre (20. Mai 2010)

Zpeed schrieb:


> Nach dem Wintereinsatz habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mein Rad sauber zu machen. Jetzt scheint es so, dass der Dreck sich in der rauen Oberfläche des anodisierten/eloxierten Rahmens festgesetzt hat, sodass mein Rad nach dem trocknen nicht so richtig sauber aussieht.
> Mir wurde jetzt Bremsenreiniger empfohlen, allerdings steht auf der Dose, dass er nicht auf Lacke gesprüht werden sollte.
> 
> Ist das Zeug zu aggressiv für meinen Rahmen?


Das Phänomen hab ich auch. Was tatsächlich hilft, man glaubt es kaum, ist Brunox. Einfach ein gaaaanz kleines bisschen aufsprühen und mit nem alten T-Shirt abwischen. Schon ist der Rahmen wieder tief schwarz.


----------



## LAforce (20. Mai 2010)

Genau.
Auch super funktioniert die Prozedur mit WD40.
--> Danach glänzt es wie neu.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## sanft (20. Mai 2010)

> @sanft: was machen die fotos? oder ist dir etwa zu kalt?



Hi fatz 

kalt ... das kannst laut sagen! wir ham hier tgl. 5-9° mit fast dauerregen + wind. fotos müssen deshalb noch warten, 
nicht das mir der nackte hintern am sattel festfriert 

PS. nach kurzem test mußte ich feststellen das mein rucksack mist is.
das ding scheuert auf nacktem oberkörper. 

grüße.


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2010)

sanft schrieb:


> kalt ... das kannst laut sagen! wir ham hier tgl. 5-9° mit fast dauerregen + wind.


hier is auch ned besser  :kotz:


> fotos müssen deshalb noch warten,
> nicht das mir der nackte hintern am sattel festfriert


ah geh! a bisserl supernanozeugs drauf und da friert nix fest.



> PS. nach kurzem test mußte ich feststellen das mein rucksack mist is.
> das ding scheuert auf nacktem oberkörper.


hm! machen doch fast alle. oder?


----------



## bullfrog (20. Mai 2010)

> PS. nach kurzem test mußte ich feststellen das mein rucksack mist is.
> das ding scheuert auf nacktem oberkörper.


Für was brauchst Du einen Rucksack? Da sind doch nur Klamotten und Regenzeugs drin. 
Das benötigst Du doch jetzt nicht mehr. 

Schon wieder Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## sanft (21. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hier is auch ned besser  :kotz:



aber soll ja besser werden ... muß besser werden. 



fatz schrieb:


> ah geh! a bisserl supernanozeugs drauf und da friert nix fest.



Oo, trau ich mich net. da is u.a. teflon drin. teflon is nicht gut zu vögeln, äääähhh zu den vögeln. ich mein soll für vögel schädlich sein. net das des
auch für mein piephahn schädlich is 




fatz schrieb:


> hm! machen doch fast alle. oder?



keine ahnung, ich hab zur zeit bloß noch einen. den lass ich mir, als anti-scheuer-maßnahme, mit teddyplüsch (evtl mit bärchenmuster)
überziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanft (21. Mai 2010)

bullfrog schrieb:


> Für was brauchst Du einen Rucksack? Da sind doch nur Klamotten und Regenzeugs drin.
> Das benötigst Du doch jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> Schon wieder Gewichtsersparnis



DIE KAMERA. ich muß doch die kamera mitnehmen.
als ich noch keinen rucksack hatte hab ich mir die kam vorschriftsmäßig
mit diesem band um den hals gehängt. war ne teure canon.
kurz drauf dann die teure nikon. wieder kurz drauf die teure panasonic.
eine nach der andern war kaputt, lag wohl daran das sie an der kordel immer
an oberrohr, vorbau ... geschlagen sind 
DESHALB trotzden 'n rucksack.


----------

